
Smart safe proves easy to crack open - alex_hitchins
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/technology-42634501/ces-2018-ikeyp-smart-safe-proves-easy-to-crack-open
======
alex_hitchins
I hate to think how much this must have cost to get this far. Juicero level
silly this.

